# Frostpunk, Surviving Mars oder Jurassic World Evolution ?



## Christian91 (27. August 2018)

Hallo 

ich möchte mir eines dieser Spiele zu legen.

Mich persönlich reizt Jurassic World am meisten ist aber auch am teuersten.

Also ich hätte gerne so eine Waage zwischen simpelkeit und Komplexität, ich bin jetzt nicht der beste in dieser Spiele Art wenn es aber total Simpel ist ist blöd.

Und ich lege auch einen Wert darauf das ich da eine vernünftige Grafik mit meinen System in Full HD hinbekomme.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen hab ich da auch schon einen guten Gegenwert wenn ich jetzt bis zu 60 € für die Deluxe Edition von Jurassic World Evolution ausgebe oder hab ich von den anderen Spielen deutlich mehr ?

Es sollte auch nicht allzuviel Festplattenspeicher beanspruchen das Spiel.


----------



## RavionHD (27. August 2018)

Surviving Mars hat mir jetzt nicht so gefallen, aber Frostpunk kann ich empfehlen, ist aktuell bei Steam auch günstiger, 1080P/60 FPS sollte auch kein Problem sein bei Dir.


----------



## sirDav1d (28. August 2018)

Würde auch Frostpunk empfehlen.
Surviving Mars, kenne ich nur aus YT Gameplays.
Juressic Park auch, das ist allerdings sicher nach 1-2 Stunden ausgelutscht, weil es keine Ziele oder sonstiges gibt, außer eine neue Insel und paar neue Tiere.


----------



## AYAlf (28. August 2018)

Mit Jurassic World Evolution hatte ich den meisten Spaß.
 40+ Stunden und jetzt gibt es so langsam nicht mehr die ganz großen "Aha" Effekte. 

Surviving Mars ist eher zäh.

Und Frostpunk habe ich nur in Streams gesehen. Das hatte mich abgeschreckt.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. September 2018)

Frostpunk hat eine schöne Atmosphäre und man baut seine Siedling grundsätzlich in einem Kreis angeordnet, was ich so noch nie bei einem Aufbauspiel hatte. Auch die politischen Entscheidungen machen das Spiel interesannt. Die Grafik ist für ein Indiespiel definitv gelungen, die Zoomstufen sind jedoch recht unflexibel und natürlich nicht mit neueren Anno-Teilen zu vergleichen.

Was mir weniger gefallen hat ist der (noch) geringe Umfang. 1 langes Szenario und 2 kurze Szenarios, das ist momentan alles. Insgesamt würde ich 12-20h Spielzeit schätzen, wenn man nicht die Szenarios nicht die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade ausprobiert. Ein Endlos-Modus sowie weitere Szenarios werden erst noch per kostenlosem Update nachgereicht. Ansonsten kann ich das Spiel empfehlen.

Zu den anderen Spielen kann ich dir keine Einschätzung liefern.


----------



## John_Wick (14. September 2018)

Ich habe bisher ~60 Stunden mit Jurassic World Evolution (Deluxe Version) verbracht.

Das Spiel macht mir sehr viel Spaß. Bis man alle Forschungen und Upgrades hat vergeht eine Weile. Bis man alle Saurier mit 100% Genomqualität hat noch mehr. Wenn du alle Inseln hast macht es mehr Spaß, da man dann mehr Missionen spielen kann, die dir Zugang zu neuen Dinosauriern und Gebäuden und Upgrades verschaffen. Seit gestern ist ein Update mit sinnvollen Verbesserungen draußen und es gibt einen komplett neuen Spielmodus. Den Challenge Modus. Da kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad verändern.
Alles in allem ein Spiel was mich gut unterhalten hat. Die Dinos sehen fantastisch aus, klingen sehr gut und die musikalische Untermalung kann sich sehen lassen. Es kommt echte Jurassic Park / World Atmosphäre auf. Besonders auch weil man viele Infos im Spiel nach und nach freischaltet die in einem Archiv einsehbar sind. Dort wird detailliert auf Dinosaurier, Orte und Schauplätze, Charaktere und Ereignisse aus allen Jurassic Park / World Filmen eingegangen.
Für Fans absolut empfehlenswert. Wer aber noch mehr Wert auf Details im Gameplay und dem Mikromanagement legt könnte vielleicht Enttäuscht werden, da das Spiel in diesem Punkt zu oberflächlich ist.

Was Abwechslung ins Spiel bringt (und von vielen unterschätzt wird) ist die Tatsache, dass man die DNA der Dinos verändern kann. Das beeinflusst nicht nur das Aussehen (Skin) sondern auch die Werte (Lebensdauer, Angriff und Verteidigung). Ein T-Rex mit knapp 200 Angriff ist ein wahres Monster im Vergleich zum unmodifizierten T-Rex der auch schon beeindruckend ist. Man kann hier schöne Experimente machen.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2018)

Frostpunk,  günstig, kostenlose weiterentwicklung und wirklich innovativ.
Dier Engien ist jetzt nicht so der bringer, aber das stört bei dem Spiel eigentlich nicht.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (26. September 2018)

JWE ist nicht gut leider, das ist sogar Parkasaurus besser(fühlt sich wie ein Zoo Tycoon 2 an) das tätsächlich mehr tiefe und optionen hat als JWE und das haben 2 Leute gemacht. JWE ist ein riesen reinfall ausser man mag seichte unterhaltung.


----------



## thrustno1 (22. März 2019)

Frostpunk = Ganz gut aber halt nach paar Stunden Komplett durch

Jurassic World Evolution = Sieht Toll aus aber ist keine Vollwertiges / richtiges Spiel, irgendwie läuft das zu 80% von selbst ab, lässt sich schlecht beschreiben glaube muss man selber spielen um das zu verstehen. 

Surviving Mars = nicht gespielt

ich würde auf Anno 1800 warten, alternativ bis dahin Dawn of man (zumindest wenn man es für 10-12€ bekommt)


----------



## Hoopster (15. April 2019)

Ich würde eher zu Frostpunk greifen als zu Jurassic World. Der Spielspass ist um ein weites besser als in Jurassic World und mit den ganzen Spielmodi auch abwechslungsreicher. Es werden einige schwere Entscheidungen von dir verlangt die einen wirklich nachdenken lassen. Das dritte Game habe ich leider nicht gespielt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

